# Willy's pool party- must see!!! *pic heavy*



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Willy and his pals, Opi and Autumn, took off from the herd the other day and had a private pool party. Soooo cute and cool, I wanted to share with you guys. These guys are really best buds.

Autumn's the 1 year old Belgian
Opi's the 6 year old buckskin qh
...and of course, the old sorrel is Willy, hanging with the youngsters at 16.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG, those are sooo cool! Willy's a lucky boy to have his own pool! :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

thats cute!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

How cute!!!


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

aww so cute


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

haha willy gets around since he hangs out with a 1 and 6 year old :!: :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I wish my girls had a pool  The best they can get is a run through the sprinklers.
I've never given Vida the chance to take a swim when we are in the creek or pond. I'm always on her back at the time and don't care to swim with her :wink:


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, guys! Willy never had the opportunity to splash around at liberty before I moved him to this ranch. There are a few ponds on the property, so it only makes sense that on those hot days he takes a dip...I wish I saw it myself, but my friend who owns the Belgian took the photos. I'm so jealous I didn't see it in person!

It's amazing the bonds horses form with other horses. I've been doing a lot of research on the bonds they have, and it seems older horses sometimes group with younger ones because they're more independent and accepting. Easier to dominate? I agree with Gingerrr though- Willy gets around!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Lol Delta would be in there if she had half a chance but Dana would just be stood there going "Guyyyyyssss!!!! What about crocodiles??" :lol:


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh wow, that is sooo cute! My boys always act afraid of water unless I am riding and then they aim for it and want to roll!

That is so cool, great pics!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw!!!  Sooo cute, they all look like they're having so much fun.  Great pictures!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

geewillikers said:


> I agree with Gingerrr though- Willy gets around!


hehehe hes a pimp 8) 

hes such a cutiee.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Kiki said:


> Lol Delta would be in there if she had half a chance but Dana would just be stood there going "Guyyyyyssss!!!! What about crocodiles??" :lol:


hahahaha :lol: Horse personalities are sooo funny, and unique! I don't know if he would've gone in if Autumn hadn't of gone in first. She's young and unafraid!



> The best they can get is a run through the sprinklers.


Hahaa, I never thought of that! Do your horses walk through it?


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

I didn't get invited. 

 I love it! So cute. My mare ouldn't go near them with all that splashing.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is quite funny. Looks like they all really enjoyed the refreshing swim. Hope my horses turn out to not be worried with water like that. Great photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He-he. That's a funny one!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love those pictures! Willy seems to really like the water. He's such a good looking horse!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Aw, he thanks you  I never knew he loved it so much until now! Horses are full of surprises, aren't they?

Here are some more- I've had so much fun just watching him take advantage of all the space and freedom. I don't think i could ever take him away from there!.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love how he is lying down in the water! He's pretty sweet. Yeah it's really nice to see him being a normal horse! Don't see that very often anymore.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

those are really cool pic's!! wish my horses had a chance to do that


----------

